# Lessons never learned,



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hegazy said the Central Bank opened two accounts to collect all returned funds, which only the finance minister can access.


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hegazy said the Central Bank opened two accounts to collect all returned funds, which only the finance minister can access.


... and will use when he realises his government are to be removed.


----------

